
America's local economy keeps shrinking - hhs
https://www.axios.com/americas-local-economy-shrinking-d3e6cc25-1bc1-4d22-a4d5-e65b8b96e74e.html
======
PaulHoule
My take is that Yelp has always been full of garbage entries in the bay area.

I've never felt dumber then when I followed somebody around with a smart phone
in San Francisco looking for restaurants, all of which were closed or
nonexistent. As we did this we walked by a large number of restaurants that
were open and looked perfectly fine to me.

Although every TV ad for a location based service shows a map San Francisco,
San Francisco is the second worst city I've been to for GPS reception. My GPS
receiver can find a signal at Union square and hold onto it downtown, but it
can't find a signal anywhere else downtown.

(The worst city for GPS reception is Washington, DC but that's because of
government jamming and the dire fear that the U.S. has that Washington will be
attacked by sea like it was in the War of 1812 -- just this time it will be
missile.)

